# Problème Réseau iMac-PC (vista) : Mon Mac ne voit pas le PC



## moebius80 (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit soucis....
J'ai un iMac, un PC portable (vista) et un routeur wifi.

J'ai activé les options suivantes sur le mac :
- partage de fichiers
- partage d'imprimante...

voir captures ci dessous...












J'ai partagé un dossier sur le pc.
Le PC voit bien le mac... mais le mac ne voit pas le pc....
pour le voir, je dois lui "forcer la main" en allant dans Finder-->aller-->Se connecteur au serveur  
et taper smb://192.168.2.7 (et ensuite entrer le login et le mot de passe d'une des session du pc portable)

Pourtant cela devrait etre automatique et je devrait voir le nom du PC dans la barre laterale du finder...

J'ai desactivé le pare feu de windows vista pour tester mais la situation est toujours la même....si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...


----------



## moebius80 (4 Septembre 2009)

Bon j'ai fais plein d'essai...toujours pareil...
- j'ai activé le compte invité sur le PC vista
- j'ai enlevé la demande de mot de passe pour les connexion reseau dans vista (du coup quand j'entre smb://192.168.2.7 ou smb://nom-du-pc je me connecte sans avoir besoin de mot de passe)

Mais malgré tout ça...le mac ne voit pas le PC si on ne lui force pas la main...pourtant j'ai pu constater que dans certain cas (chez des amis ou meme sur mon imac à une epoque) le pc etait detecté sans rien faire....

Je suis en manque d'idée...


----------



## moebius80 (6 Septembre 2009)

Pas d'idées... Snif


----------



## Kevius (19 Septembre 2009)

salut,

Bienvenue au club j'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes et visiblement c'est le cadet des soucis des gens 100% Mac !

Le Mac et les réseaux avec des PC ce n'est pas du tout son point fort.

J'ai le même réseau que toi. Des PC sous XP et Vista; le tout relié à un modem/routeur ADSL et un imac également connecté.

C'est un coup de te vois un coup rien....


----------



## FrancoisR (19 Septembre 2009)

Vérifiez bien que les pare-feu sur les machines Windows n'empêche pas la découverte des machines, à savoir il faut ouvrir les ports 137, 138 et 139.
Activez également sous Vista le service "découverte du réseau et des partages"

Bonne chance

François


----------



## atari.fr (26 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

depuis hier je ne vois plus mon pc sur mon imac
 le pc voit bien l'imac mais aucuns dossiers...

je ne crois pas avoir changé de configurations pourtant !

si vous avez une idée...

merci


----------

